# Electrician looking to move to Portugal



## Allas09 (Mar 15, 2021)

Good Day, 

I am an electrician from South Africa looking to make the move to Portugal with my family of 4, would it be possible to find a job there as an electrician, what can be expected?


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Do you speak Portuguese? Do you have certified qualifications equivalent to PT ones?
Have you got any local contacts to help you establish yourself?
Have you got enough money to support your family for a year, if it takes that long to get established ?

Think about it, how hard would be for Portuguese national to do same thing in SA?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,
Portugal, in the EU, is a relatively low paid country with not much work so many working age, qualified and unqualified, Portugese have moved abroad for work. Typically things like building work in Berlin. Given that they know the system, have qualified, have extended family/friends, speak the language etc then you would - probably - be at a disadvantage when competing for whatever work there is. However the current big thing is Solar PV which tends to be more international (ie equipment is from several different countries) so it may be possible to to get work in renewables via one of the recruitment websites if you have some experience of PV and are allowed to work in the EU and willing to work on site elsewhere in the EU.


----------

